# Giant Frame Warranty?



## jlgoodin78 (Dec 13, 2007)

Just curious to see if anyone knows what the warranty period is on one of Giant's Formula One composite frames? I tried finding it on their website, but to no avail. It's a consideration I have as a part of my decision between a couple of other bikes.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Frame and rigid fork are limited lifetime to the ORIGINAL owner only. If you look on the website in the bottom left of the page is an icon for owners manuel. It is on Page 40.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Giant warranty*



jupiterrn said:


> Frame and rigid fork are limited lifetime to the ORIGINAL owner only. If you look on the website in the bottom left of the page is an icon for owners manuel. It is on Page 40.


what about if I race on it and crash?


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

steel515 said:


> what about if I race on it and crash?


What frames are warranteed in the event of a crash?


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Don't know about the crash replacement policy but you might want to leave out the "Gee, I was racing in the crit this weekend and smacked into another guy part."


----------

